# Coding for Defibulation



## aconroy (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what CPT would be used for OB-GYN who is doing a defibulation of a female circumcision?  I'm thinking 56800 or 56810.


----------



## ajs (Nov 9, 2011)

aconroy said:


> Does anyone know what CPT would be used for OB-GYN who is doing a defibulation of a female circumcision?  I'm thinking 56800 or 56810.



Those do look like the best options, but if possible I would have the OB/Gyn read the description of each procedure and tell you which one it is closer to in their opinion.


----------

